# colored carters cones



## PrivyCheese (Nov 24, 2008)

I collect inks, I have several 1897 carters cones. I have all the usaual colors and their variences.i.e. ambers, dark green, auqua and colbalt. Does anyone know of anything different? reds, amythest etc? And if so, any for sale or trade?


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2008)

I have seen them in pink and true yellow. There are also various shades of teal. The pink and light yellow ones are very hard to find. I like them, the first good colored ink I ever dug was an emerald green 1897 cone.  ~Jim


----------



## glass man (Nov 25, 2008)

YEP,JIM THE EMERALD GREENS ARE BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## idigjars (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi John!  Do a search in "prized possessions" for "Carter" and you will see some inks I have and others have.  I also collect the Carter cones.  

 I might have some duplicates to trade if you would happen to have any nice colored Bixby bottles to swap.  Good luck with your collection.    Best regards.    Paul


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Paul, here are some pictures of the ones I have, plus a few more inks. I love collecting inks. For whatever reason, when I go digging, I always had a knack for finding them. It became one of my focused intrest. I have bought a few and dug alot of them. I am not real big on cleaning my bottles...LOL..lots of time I just give a quick once over.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Here are some others


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Some olive ones.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Some odd stuff.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

A colbalt one, and a teal, blue one. A really nice color.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Some umbrellas.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Notice the clear umbrella in the middle. Somewhat rare.


----------



## idigjars (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello John, very nice inks!  Thanks for sharing the pics with us.  Good luck digging and acquiring more of these beauties!   Best regards.    Paul


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

These are some really rare inks. The one in the middle is a underwoods, I call it a bee hive type. Notice the very large panel and the large flaired lip. The small one is a bee hive type. very small. probably a traveling ink. very rare. And the purple teakettle. Small in size, really nice. These are some of my prized possesions. I dug the middle one. I have only seen three, I have two. The other has a repaired lip.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Some igloo's, notice there is a clear one. which is harder to find, I am told.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Here are some cylinders.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Acouple school house.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

These are the only bixbys I have, would trade them if you want them.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Here are three large large paneled ones. The one in the middle is huge. stands six inches tall. Ever seen that one before?


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Last but least sone other odd inks I have. I have more then this, just didnt seem worthy to show. Various aqua cones and umbrellas. I hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

ooops forgot to embed.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice inks. i'm no ink expert but arent the high domed ones called igloos and the shorter ones are called turtles? The tall panelled ones look like glue or mucilage bottles?


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 27, 2008)

yippers...you are correct.


----------



## phil44 (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice inks John, I really like the yellow umbrella!


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice yes very nice love thoses inks .Phil is right the yellow umbrella is sweet .I like um all the beehive is really cool to and all the cone colors . Thanks for sharing .Here a pic of some of the inks and glues I have .

            bill


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 27, 2008)

A few colored cones


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2008)

ALL NICE,BUT THAT ALMOST YELLOW UMBRELLA IS GORGEOUS! BILL,WHAT IS THE DARK ROUND BOTTLE THAT IS 6 FROM THE SCREEN RIGHT? WHAT BOUT THAT YELLOW GREEN UMBRELLA,THAT LOOKS LIKE DEPRESSION GLASS,IS IT OLD? PONTILED? I HAD A CONE INK[NOT CARTERS THOUGH] THAT WAS SUCH A DARK OLIVE IT LOOKED LIKE BLACK GLASS. JAMIE


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice, I agree. And yes, what about that yellow one? and the red colored one? Is it blown or auto.? Any you might want to sell or trade? Paul, you mentioned a pink one. I would love to just see a pic of one. God only knows what one would cost. You all have seen just about everything I have, I am alays looking for anything different.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 28, 2008)

Great collection of inks!


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Jamie and baltodigger 
  First thanks and Iam sorry but these are what I collect so wana keep them at home ya know .    The yellow and red umbrella are fantasy glass .There blown I belive but in recent years .  You have to look at them close cause they can fool ya.  The red one was broken at the top and I cut it off with a diamond wheel blade  Got those in a trade from a great guy on this forum .The dark one you asked about Jamie is a Geo heres a pic .All so the dark cone in the pic of the cones  on the right is one of those dark olives that looks black .


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 28, 2008)

Jamie  not sure what yellow green umbrella  one your talking about ,Unless its the tent Butler which I consider my best ink .Thanks for the replys all and baltodigger you have some great inks I would love to have .Good luck diggen and finding all.
       bill


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 28, 2008)

Can anyone here tell me about this ink?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 28, 2008)

bottom


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 28, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Can anyone here tell me about this ink?


 I can tell you it a damned pretty bottle, and I would just love to have it on my shelf!


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 28, 2008)

Iam with Oldtimer would look  good with my others .Can't make out what it says on the bottom . Looks English to me though not that I'am an expert by any means .Pen holder flat face for lable or tipping maybe .Nice deep color I like it . 
 bill


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes, I believe it to be english also.


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree, looks like a nice, crude English ink.

 John and Bill, Nice ink collections! I have always liked inks, and have around 60 of them. My two favorites are a small, pontiled 12-sided umbrella from my very first pit dig and my Hover master. Bill, I'm keeping my eye out to try and find you one of those. Carter's and Stafford's seem to have been the most prolific ink brands around here. That's OK with me, they both have a nice variety of bottles.  ~Jim


----------

